# Are new HD channels Coming?



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

As pointed out by other forums, Dish may at least thinking of adding some additional HD channels. See the Channels and Packaging guide on their site.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/whats_on_dish/programming_guides/OnlineChannelLineUp.pdf

It shows Fox Movie Channel,History International, Nicktoons, Sleuth, The Movie channel(W), and VH1 Classic in HD. May just be a typo as it has in each case the channel just above should be marked with HD and isn't.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Given that most of those channels aren't available in HD *at all* at this time, and most not scheduled until 2010 or later, I'd say that was just a printing error.

That doesn't mean there aren't more HD channels coming, but that using this channel lineup as evidence isn't a good idea.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

This was shown to be a typo. Every logo was accidentally shifted down one row. Shift everything up one in the gold column and then it would be correct. If you notice, most of the channels above the ones labeled as HD are in HD, but are not labeled as HD themselves: Versus, Tennis, Planet Green. NatGeo, HMC, FOXB. These are currently in HD and do not have the HD label. They are directly above those mislabeled as HD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> As pointed out by other forums, Dish may at least thinking of adding some additional HD channels. See the Channels and Packaging guide on their site.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/whats_on_dish/programming_guides/OnlineChannelLineUp.pdf
> 
> It shows Fox Movie Channel,History International, Nicktoons, Sleuth, The Movie channel(W), and VH1 Classic in HD. May just be a typo as it has in each case the channel just above should be marked with HD and isn't.


Fox Movie Channel, would be a great HD addition.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In the June Charlie Chat t seemed pretty evident that, with the exception of MSNBC in July, there would be no new national HD until further notice as they focused on getting more local DMA's served.

That doesn't keep me from grumbling about not having PBS, BBCA, and the entire Rainbow group (including AMC, IFC, Sundance).

Interestingly, in that Chat it was said they are pushing for a single national PBS HD channel but PBS has said no.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

As DodgerKing quickly noted (and it was almost immediately obvious to me after looking at the link)... it was just a typo, someone quick on the post-it-to-the-web trigger before proofreading.

This is a really good example of why things posted in forums shouldn't be taken too seriously without corroboration from an official source. It's too easy to get people riled up (good or bad) and then disappointment sets in when a "promise" that never existed doesn't come through.


----------



## daleles (Jul 2, 2005)

There's a new Charlie Chat tomorrow, perhaps they'll announce some upcoming HD channels. U never know....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

daleles said:


> There's a new Charlie Chat tomorrow, perhaps they'll announce some upcoming HD channels. U never know....


I had lost track of time... maybe we'll get some news. You can get they will be asked, and probably about some specific channels like BBC America and ESPNU in HD.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I sent the following Charlie Chat question through the Dish website, which along with a dollar will buy me a cup of coffee:


> At this time we Dish subscribers cannot get channels usually providing British programming in HD. These include BBCA, PBS, IFC and Sundance.
> 
> BBCA screwed up with its HD roll out, but its there, so can't you work something out?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Phrelin, those are all good questions.

I am getting my PBS OTA again, but would love to see it via Dish as well for maximum reliability + those who cannot get it like I can.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Gee, the message which I supposedly sent to the Charlie Chat via the pull down menu, got this email reply:


> Thank you for your email. We understand your concerns. We would like to add the British programming in HD sooner to make viewers like you happy. However we do not have any specific information regarding your inquiry. Please understand that it is our intent to add a variety of programming and services to please current and future subscribers. We will gladly forward your request to our Programming Department for further consideration.
> 
> We thank you for your input as we continually review our options in order to provide a compelling lineup for our viewers. Please use Charlie chat on channel 101, Dish Home on channel 100 and or logon to our website for future programming announcements.
> 
> ...


What they should have started with is: "Thank you for knowingly wasting your time."


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Well, I sent the following Charlie Chat question through the Dish website, which along with a dollar will buy me a cup of coffee:


If Sundance is owned by Rainbow, then why is it still grouped with Showtime?


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Epix HD from Viacom launch's on October 30th 2009

http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/10/12/epix-hd-queues-up-iron-man-madonna-and-eddie-izzard-for-online/


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

They now have HUSTLER channel in HD
See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=166692


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> If Sundance is owned by Rainbow, then why is it still grouped with Showtime?


Don't think I've not been waiting for the other shoe to drop. Sundance was acquired by Rainbow Media June 18, 2008. I assume, since it was partly owned by Showtime with Redford, that it will continue to be a part of the Showtime package, but you know what assuming can do.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Don't think I've not been waiting for the other shoe to drop. Sundance was acquired by Rainbow Media June 18, 2008. I assume, since it was partly owned by Showtime with Redford, that it will continue to be a part of the Showtime package, but you know what assuming can do.


Especially with Dish


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Saw a post on AVSForum, and double-checked with my local Time Warner Web site and found Time Warner is announcing new HD coming soon, including:



Time Warner Cable Raleigh said:


> October 28, 2009: The following channels will be added:
> • HBO 2 East HD - Channel 414
> • BBC America HD - Channel 235
> • Headline News HD - Channel 232
> ...


We already have about half of those (mostly premiums), but several are ones Dish customers have been asking about. FYI, Time Warner in this area already has ESPNUHD as well + a few others like FuseHD, SmithsonianHD, and a couple of others that Dish either doesn't have or dropped (in the case of Smithsonian).

I'm amazed to see how quickly Time Warner in this area has caught up and is starting to pass Dish... especially considering cable has all the local channels in HD and not just the big 4 networks as well.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

It is disturbing that Dish always seems to take a back seat to someone. Taking the initiative and leading the pack would be a nice change of pace.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

The new Prisoner is premeiring in November on AMC. It's a really big deal with an all-star cast. Not in HD will be a crime. I guess I will just have to wait and buy it on Blu-ray.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Saw a post on AVSForum, and double-checked with my local Time Warner Web site and found Time Warner is announcing new HD coming soon, including:
> 
> We already have about half of those (mostly premiums), but several are ones Dish customers have been asking about. FYI, Time Warner in this area already has ESPNUHD as well + a few others like FuseHD, SmithsonianHD, and a couple of others that Dish either doesn't have or dropped (in the case of Smithsonian).
> 
> I'm amazed to see how quickly Time Warner in this area has caught up and is starting to pass Dish... especially considering cable has all the local channels in HD and not just the big 4 networks as well.


Note: That's just one TWC francise. They'll be on Dish, at some point.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Epix HD in talks with Echostar/Dish Network.

Greenberg declined to comment on which companies Epix was speaking with. However, sources with knowledge of the situation, who declined to be identified because talks were ongoing, have said Epix is in advanced discussions with EchoStar Corp's (SATS.O) Dish Network, which reaches more than 13 million satellite television households.

http://www.reuters.com/article/marketsNews/idCNN2821198720091028?rpc=44


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

space86 said:


> Epix HD in talks with Echostar/Dish Network.
> 
> Greenberg declined to comment on which companies Epix was speaking with. However, sources with knowledge of the situation, who declined to be identified because talks were ongoing, have said Epix is in advanced discussions with EchoStar Corp's (SATS.O) Dish Network, which reaches more than 13 million satellite television households.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/marketsNews/idCNN2821198720091028?rpc=44


Just what we really need. Premium subscription fee movie channel competition for HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, The Movie Channel, Starz, Encore, Flix, HDNet Movies, and Netflix.

How about giving us a $10 per month HD tier that contains the Rainbow group of channels (AMC, IFC, Sundance, WE tv) plus BBCA? I'd pay for that.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

space86 said:


> Epix HD in talks with Echostar/Dish Network.
> 
> Greenberg declined to comment on which companies Epix was speaking with. However, sources with knowledge of the situation, who declined to be identified because talks were ongoing, have said Epix is in advanced discussions with EchoStar Corp's (SATS.O) Dish Network, which reaches more than 13 million satellite television households.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/marketsNews/idCNN2821198720091028?rpc=44


According to Verizon (FIOS) they will have a Free Preview 10/30 - 11/1. After the free preview, EPIX HD will cost $9.99/month. Maybe DISH might offer EPIX (if they do at all) as part of the top tier HD package like they do with MGM HD and HDnet Movies.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Just what we really need. Premium subscription fee movie channel competition for HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, The Movie Channel, Starz, Encore, Flix, HDNet Movies, and Netflix.
> 
> How about giving us a $10 per month HD tier that contains the Rainbow group of channels (AMC, IFC, Sundance, WE tv) plus BBCA? I'd pay for that.


Dish and DirecTV should get AMC HD turned on for Mad Men and
the upcoming Prisoner series.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Just what we really need. Premium subscription fee movie channel competition for HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, The Movie Channel, Starz, Encore, Flix, HDNet Movies, and Netflix.
> 
> How about giving us a $10 per month HD tier that contains the Rainbow group of channels (AMC, IFC, Sundance, WE tv) plus BBCA? I'd pay for that.


Please don't give them ideas. :nono2:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

tnsprin said:


> Please don't give them ideas. :nono2:


No worries, I haven't seen them use any idea I ever had.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

space86 said:


> Epix HD in talks with Echostar/Dish Network.
> 
> Greenberg declined to comment on which companies Epix was speaking with. However, sources with knowledge of the situation, who declined to be identified because talks were ongoing, have said Epix is in advanced discussions with EchoStar Corp's (SATS.O) Dish Network, which reaches more than 13 million satellite television households.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/marketsNews/idCNN2821198720091028?rpc=44


Really? I'll have to drop AEP & get AT Classic 250 and sub to HBO, STARZ snd get Epix. I hate Show.


----------



## bschulte (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm hoping ESPNU HD is one. I'm also hoping this happens today!


----------

